# Weird results - totally unrelated?



## confused&tiredinNY (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello All
I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2005. I hadn't been feeling well and I've avoided medication for over 8+ years so during a recent visit to my endo, he decided it was probably time to start me on Synthroid. I brought my fiance with me (best decision ever) and my doctor carefully explained to him what was happening to my thyroid. He also did a sonogram and showed us mine next to a "normal" thyroid. My doctor also ran a new round of labs, the results of which absolutely confused me.

While my thyroid levels are fine:
TSH: 1.33
T4 free: 1.2
T3 free: 3.1

It was discovered that my ALT, Bilirubin and vitamin D levels are off:
Bilirubin: 1.3 (0.2-1.2 range) - high
ALT 34 (6-29 range) - high
Vitamin D: 24 (30-100 range) - low

My doctor thinks I might have Gilbert's Syndrome and from what I understand there is really nothing that can be done for that. I have started taking the Synthroid (to be honest, I have no idea how much I'm taking) and don't feel different however my symptoms always came in waves. I'd be fine for a while and then WHAM I'd feel terrible for about 3 weeks.

Has anyone else had lab results come back unrelated? Does anyone have any experience with high ALT and Bilirubin levels?

Never a dull moment, right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

confused&tiredinNY said:


> Hello All
> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2005. I hadn't been feeling well and I've avoided medication for over 8+ years so during a recent visit to my endo, he decided it was probably time to start me on Synthroid. I brought my fiance with me (best decision ever) and my doctor carefully explained to him what was happening to my thyroid. He also did a sonogram and showed us mine next to a "normal" thyroid. My doctor also ran a new round of labs, the results of which absolutely confused me.
> 
> While my thyroid levels are fine:
> ...


Are you jaundiced? You may wish to read this...........
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/gilberts-syndrome/DS00743

And, there are many reasons for increased bilirubin.........
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/bilirubin/tab/test

Can you find out how much Synthroid you are taking? It should say on your Rx bottle.

Have you ever had an ultra-sound?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I would feel like hell if my vitamin D level was that low. Did the doc mention taking some supplement D to bring up your level?


----------



## confused&tiredinNY (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm taking 0.05mg of Synthroid. Yes, I've had sonograms and had a sonogram at my last visit. The doctor I saw before my current endo did twice yearly biopsies on my nodules - for no reason. 
He suggested vitamin D and I got a multi vitamin with a dose of vitamin D in it. What kind of symptoms do you experience when you have low D?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When my Vitamin D levels were low, I felt exhausted all of the time and had bad brain fog.

How much D is in the multivitamin you picked up? You are probably going to need much more than the 100% recommended daily dose since your level is so low right now.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I feel like a slug and depressed. I take 1000 units of D everyday.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i had increased bilirubin when i had mono years ago


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

sjmjuly, you need to talk to your doc about the low D. When mine was low they put me on 5,000 units a day, so I don't think 1,000 units is going to cut it for you.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

jenny v said:


> sjmjuly, you need to talk to your doc about the low D. When mine was low they put me on 5,000 units a day, so I don't think 1,000 units is going to cut it for you.


agreed. 1,000u probably isn't gonna do it for you with a Vit D level like that. Mine was right under the level-29 when it should be 30, and I started taking 5,000 units.


----------

